# When should I change the shower head?



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

My Silvia V4 is coming up for it's 1st birthday and whilst I'm fairly meticulous on cleaning & everything works as it should, producing shots IMO taste great and I'm even getting the late art looking acceptable, I've been wondering when I if or when I should change the shower head?

Machine is back flushed regularly & we're fortunate to live in a soft water area if it makes a difference.

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

After about a year the rubber group seal becomes hard & leaky.

So it makes sense to fit a new shower screen whenever a new seal is fitted, as the screen has to be removed to access the seal...

Extra cost is minimal.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

espressotechno said:


> After about a year the rubber group seal becomes hard & leaky.
> 
> So it makes sense to fit a new shower screen whenever a new seal is fitted, as the screen has to be removed to access the seal...
> 
> Extra cost is minimal.


The shower head/screen should be removed every time one descales the machine, but that doesn't mean that it should be replaced.

As I see it, as long as you clean and descale it regularly and appropriately, you should never have to replace the shower head.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I remove my shower screen and soak it every time I clean the grouphead with Cafiza - weekly at the very least. I even put it and my baskets through the dishwasher sometimes if I'm just washing glass.

I am still using the shower screens that came with both my machines having briefly flirted with an IMS screen before determining that they were just too frail to clean with a puly brush.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If cleaned in something like puly caff on a regular basis and showing no signs of damage, really is a case of when something not right or the need to change to an ims screen strikes (does create a more even water distribution to puck, just make sure you get the specific rancilio one!)

Hope of help

John


----------



## dannoceti (Oct 15, 2018)

Oh geeze, I need to clean my shower screen, been a few years. Last time I did it, there was a lot of build up.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ah but do you use Me Muscle or supermarket own brand lol?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Years? Ewww! Should be cleaned weekly, ideally (admittedly much easier on an E61 group). Your coffee will taste so much better afterwards.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

